# Marigold had a baby boy! Photo link on page 3. :)



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is my girl Marigold. She is a FF and already has a cute little udder started.  I am very excited for her to freshen. She is due August 20th on a 145 calendar from when I saw the deed done. The earliest she could be due is August 5th since that is 145 days after I put her in with the buck.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Marigold day 112 possibly day 126?*

Hmmm...pictures aren't working for me. :scratch:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold day 112 possibly day 126?*

Oh boy! This is the first time I have had this issue.  They show for me.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold day 112 possibly day 126?*

Ok this was back on May 19th but if it works I will use the same photo editor to fix the others.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Marigold day 112 possibly day 126?*

They're working now! Maybe it's my puter...it's been actin' weird lately. :scratch:

Very pretty doe you have there. Keep us posted! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold day 112 possibly day 126?*

Thank you! She has earned a special place in my heart and will always stay here. When I got her she was wild and now she is one of the first to greet me when I go out and isn't a pest just stands there to be loved on.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Marigold day 112 possibly day 126?*

Look at that pudge.  I say easy twins. Maybe triplets. She looks sweet, I'll be keeping an eye on the arrivals board to see what her kids look like


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold day 112 possibly day 126?*



DavyHollow said:


> Look at that pudge.  I say easy twins. Maybe triplets. She looks sweet, I'll be keeping an eye on the arrivals board to see what her kids look like


That would be nice.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Marigold day 112 possibly day 126?*

Hoping you get some :kidred: :kidred: and try not to :hair: :hair: too much! :laugh: Can't wait to see what she has! She's a pretty doe :shades:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold day 112 possibly day 126?*

Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold day 112 possibly day 126?*

Marigold on 8-11-11 she looks on track for August 20th to be day 145. 
She never widened out too much so I am guessing a single but maybe hopefully twins.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

side shot.  I love feeling kids move in there.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

She is really cute, I love her coloring! Won't be too much longer! I sure hope she has twins in there for you


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

aww... can't wait to see baby pics ! She is so pretty!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

I will keep you all updated! :greengrin:


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

What a cutie! I love to feel the kids move too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

What a pretty young lady! And...I'm gonna say twins, she's certainly deep enough for 2! Her udder is looking great too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

Liz I hope your prediction come true.  I would love twins from her!!
Yes her udder looks nicer and nicer every day. :greengrin:


----------



## Chantilly871 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

Aww....she's so cute :0) I'll hope for the 20th for you! It's my birthday too


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

Looks like today or tomorrow. :dance: 
Udder is full!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

ooo exciting. Sadly my fall kiddings didnt pan out  so I can enjoy seeing your babies


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

I just went and checked her again and got a few photos. I will get one up shortly.

Darn on no Fall kids for you Stacey.  At least you do have some Summer kids still there running around.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

Exciting! I hope all goes well for her!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

... getting anxious...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

Here are some photos from today 8-22-11.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

She looks close!!!!! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

Looking great....and I bet she'll go soon too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

Yes her lieges are gone; have been all day unless they are coming back when I come in the house. :wink:

* One thing for those looking to tell if ligs are gone. When you feel the tailhead area if they are gone you feel the spine as its separate little vertabre. Hadn't thought of that part of describing it before but gosh when I feel her I can easily count the vertabre. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

Cant stand my spell check I fixed ligs 2 times and it still made it lieges. :doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

As far as ligs go....when that whole area around the tail head literally feels like mush, she's ready and those ligs won't come back once she hits the mushy point....at least thats how it's been with my girls. It's actually a pretty gross feeling to have your fingers sink in that far.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

It sure is a little gross! I had felt the ligs gone on other goats before but never remember feeling the spine so segmented.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

I can deal with the birth ick, no problems there but have you ever heard the noise their tail head makes as they are pushing to deliver? That cracking crunching sound makes ME hurt for them!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

Any babies yet???


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Marigold looking like Aug 20th is day 145*

:stars: Marigold had a blue eyed boy this evening. He is a light broken buckskin I think. Here is the link to my photos http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.166314840110676.42051.121645621244265&type=1


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww he's precious!!! And wow he looks big, absolutely love his coloring! Congrats!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He does have a neat coloring. He is light buckskin in the front then has light tan spot on his back and kinda on his neck and hind legs. 
He is a good size but not overly big.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

To me he looks big, maybe just in comparison to his mama... How much does he weigh? He is absolutely ADORABLE!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hi5: :clap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Didn't get a weight on him yet. 
Marigold is on the smaller side so that could be part of the size thing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! What a handsome boy too....he does look big!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

onder: I will have to weigh him tomorrow and see. Maybe I was so caught up with how well she did and that he was healthy to notice that he was overly big?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:leap: :stars: :leap: 

OMG he is precious and so is his Momma!!! You must be so proud! He REALLY is a pretty little fellow :grouphug:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! What a cutie! :leap: :clap: :kidblue:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! He is really pretty!! Congrats


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

He's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks I am a proud Grandma and Marigold is doing great as a new mom!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute...congrats..... :thumb:


----------

